# 2020 Summer Swap



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't seen a group trade here on the forums in quite a while, who would be up for one?

Personally, I've always liked the simple swaps that used to take place, draw names randomly to pair up partners and those 2 decide what they are going to trade. I've always had fun doing them and have gotten to interact with someone just because we were paired up as trading partners.

The only rule I'd suggest is that you need at least 100 posts to join. I'll randomly draw names on July 29th. Just say "I'm in" and put the next corresponding number in front of your name, I'll be #1.

I'm in

#1 Devils Son in Law

(#2 your name)


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in

#2 flipgun


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm in!

#3 Slingdude


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Im in!

#4 N.S.F.C never settle for common


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm in!
#5


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in.
#6
Treeman


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm in 
#7


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm in!

#8 Mojave Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

NOT IN, but what great idea!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

blindshooter said:


> NOT IN, but what great idea!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Start posting like crazy, my friend!!!


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah, I could have had the posts, but prefer to just hang out and read about what is happening with you cool kids.
LURKER

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Sounds cool DSIL, I’m in #9!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm in like Flynn!

BPC #10!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

10 so far, that's a good turn out so far and an even number :thumbsup:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am in too  #11!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm in

#12 SLING-N-SHOT

Darrell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> I am in too  #11!


OOPs #11 raventree78

sorry


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

We need 1 more to make an even number, I plan on drawing numbers tomorrow to partner everyone up.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Oooops, my bad, we're at an even 12 !!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ready to draw


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Trading partners


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

#11 Raven Tree - #5 Ibojoe

#7 Bingo - #10 Bushpot Chef

#4 NSFC - #12 SLING N SHOT

#3 SLINGDUDE - #9 Catapults and Carving

#8 Mojave Mo - #1 DSIL

#6 Treeman - #2 Flipgun

Get in touch with your trading partner and work out a swap, have fun and don't forget to post pictures of your trades. Thanks gentlemen!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice line-up!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

YeeHaw! I gotcha DSIL. LHH correct? OTT preference. Fine moonshine a plus??!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love you, Mo!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey flip, its me and you!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yo DSIL!! Are there any Rules of Engagement in this Swap? Like no corrosive materials, or non-recyclable products? I've got a signed Hillary Clinton Baseball Card? I've also got a 15 year old blind, deaf, and partially incontinent Rat Terrier as an example that is mostly a great lap dog. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

dang it, sorry for balking too long dsil.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for setting this up.

I will defiantly share (string & slaps) SLING & SHOT's how ever you pronounce his name, journey. :imslow:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

LOL and me and bingo just did a swap how silly haha oh well should be great!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

NSFC said:


> Thanks for setting this up.
> I will defiantly share (string & slaps) SLING & SHOT's how ever you pronounce his name, journey. :imslow:


Cool, pleasure to make the trade with you Andrew.....I'll PM you

Darrell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> LOL and me and bingo just did a swap how silly haha oh well should be great!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Oh man..,... I hope your last trade went well. I though about that as well, that I'd probably trade with someone I traded with before.

I've swapped with so many guys here on the forum but not recently, so for me that wouldn't be a problem. I hope you two can work out something creative even if it is not slingshot related, god forbid!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

treeman said:


> Hey flip, its me and you!!


Looks like your mailbox is full Sir.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > LOL and me and bingo just did a swap how silly haha oh well should be great!
> ...


I hear that man I'll do my best to make it interesting!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Anybody get their swap yet!!?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright Sling-Slackers! The Boss of this Summer Swap just launched the first arrow off the bow of your canoe showing what a Forum Swap is all about!
I'm proud to be swapping with Devil's-Son-In-Law and he brought the swap with some HEAT!!
A proper Oak Natty just exactly carved by a pro! This simple stick fits like a glove! A Mule inspired (maybe) OTT that is getting dressed with some .55 BSB sitting on the bench ready to roll. I'll find out what wood it is later. Is SOLID a species? A groovy lanyard in Zombie Colors with what may be a hand carved skele-bead?! A Monkey Fist Zipper Pull for my slingbag! AND... an actually DSIL Custom Made Band Jig and Modded Forceps to remind me that the right gear is only a swap away!
Enjoy Your Swap!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mo and I got our stuff sent out on the same day and his end of the trade was in my mail box this morning. He sent me 2 really swell Mo-made frames, an awesome Maple Matty and a Chinese peg head inspired Black Walnut frame. 
There was also a zombie killing knife, some cool chalk targets, a raw Maple fork and a fine slab of Black Walnut. That box was chock full of Mo goodness! What a cool cat!!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> Mo and I got our stuff sent out on the same day and his end of the trade was in my mail box this morning. He sent me 2 really swell Mo-made frames, an awesome Maple Matty and a Chinese peg head inspired Black Walnut frame.
> There was also a zombie killing knife, some cool chalk targets, a raw Maple fork and a fine slab of Black Walnut. That box was chock full of Mo goodness! What a cool cat!!!


You scored big DSIL those are sweet frames and that's a sweet little Karambit as well, nice one MO!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright Sling-Slackers! The Boss of this Summer Swap just launched the first arrow off the bow of your canoe showing what a Forum Swap is all about!
> I'm proud to be swapping with Devil's-Son-In-Law and brought the swap with some HEAT!!
> A proper Oak Natty just exactly carved by a pro! This simple stick fits like a glove! A Mule inspired (maybe) OTT that is getting dressed with some .55 BSB sitting on the bench ready to roll. I'll find out what wood it is later. Is SOLID a species? A groovy lanyard in Zombie Colors with what may be a hand carved skele-bead?! A Monkey Fist Zipper Pull for my slingbag! AND... an actually DSIL Custom Made Band Jig and Modded Forceps to remind me that the right gear is only a swap away!
> Enjoy Your Swap!!!
> ...


Very nice mo 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Mo and I got our stuff sent out on the same day and his end of the trade was in my mail box this morning. He sent me 2 really swell Mo-made frames, an awesome Maple Matty and a Chinese peg head inspired Black Walnut frame.
> There was also a zombie killing knife, some cool chalk targets, a raw Maple fork and a fine slab of Black Walnut. That box was chock full of Mo goodness! What a cool cat!!!


That top natty is a beautiful 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alright Sling-Slackers! The Boss of this Summer Swap just launched the first arrow off the bow of your canoe showing what a Forum Swap is all about!
> I'm proud to be swapping with Devil's-Son-In-Law and brought the swap with some HEAT!!
> A proper Oak Natty just exactly carved by a pro! This simple stick fits like a glove! A Mule inspired (maybe) OTT that is getting dressed with some .55 BSB sitting on the bench ready to roll. I'll find out what wood it is later. Is SOLID a species? A groovy lanyard in Zombie Colors with what may be a hand carved skele-bead?! A Monkey Fist Zipper Pull for my slingbag! AND... an actually DSIL Custom Made Band Jig and Modded Forceps to remind me that the right gear is only a swap away!
> Enjoy Your Swap!!!
> ...


Very nassss!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh man, The two of you came out swingin! We're off to a great start gents. Well done fellas.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yep! A great kick off! I am making progress but I have been working a lot of One to Eleven shifts and it is really cutting into my fun time.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treeman said:


> Oh man, The two of you came out swingin! We're off to a great start gents. Well done fellas.


It was a firm toss up as to whether I was more excited making a package, or receiving one!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I turned a corner on mine tonight. I love these swaps!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Real nice stuff tee guys well in 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Got my package in today from Andrew ( NSFC ) and he sent some cool tidbits. 
I got a custom laminated sling, a modified little pocket knife, small roll of TBG latex, small leather ammo pouch with magnet, a para corded medallion, small bit of glow in the dark tubing, a small handmade wooden ring, and a couple of sling bow bandsets

Pretty cool stuff, thanks Andrew @ NSFC

I hope to get yours done and shipped by end of this week or 1st part of next week.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

And the swap rolls on!!! Is the handle of that frame on fire??? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Right on!! That'll keep you busy for a while, Darrell!!! :headbang:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> And the swap rolls on!!! Is the handle of that frame on fire???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


LOL, Andrew can elaborate on that MO, but that's what it looks like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice pack 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! this is gonna be an awesome watch party,ya'll are killin it already


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet Stuff! :headbang:


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is the beautiful, curvy wonder that Joe sent my way along with a supply of latex to sample


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful frame Joe, and congrats Robert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow!! That's a beauty, you lucky dawg!! Joe has that magic touch!!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow! Thats a fantastic setup. And plenty of elastic to boot!. Congrats. Way to go Joseph!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Beautiful 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just gorgeous enjoy man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got my package in today from Andrew ( NSFC ) and he sent some cool tidbits.
> I got a custom laminated sling, a modified little pocket knife, small roll of TBG latex, small leather ammo pouch with magnet, a para corded medallion, small bit of glow in the dark tubing, a small handmade wooden ring, and a couple of sling bow bandsets
> 
> Pretty cool stuff, thanks Andrew @ NSFC
> ...


All awesome but loving the little knife guys well in 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey friends, here’s my package from Raventree! (The man with the golden fingers) I asked him to make my pup a new collar but he made one for both of em! Also made 2 amazing ammo holders. Awesome stuff!! Thank you my friend!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome man they look great!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow! Thats a nice haul right there!! Congrats fellas!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great stuff Robert, and beautiful pups Joe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I was going to send one of my dogs to DSIL in my swap but she is going to be wearing doggy diapers soon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha! Funny you say that MO, my wife came home with a cute little puppy last night. We have no idea what he is, but he's very well behaved and seems to be housebroken. The shelter said he was 3 months old and I'm thinking they're right


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Joe glad you and the pups like my work


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

devils son in law said:


> Ha! Funny you say that MO, my wife came home with a cute little puppy last night. We have no idea what he is, but he's very well behaved and seems to be housebroken. The shelter said he was 3 months old and I'm thinking they're right


Lucky score man that's awesome!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr. sling-n-shot Is a generious and talented maker. The arrow heads he made are great and sharp! Ive been opening my mail with them ( just to play with them) I have never used a ceramic knife before but and didnt realize how dull all my kitchen knives are. I have been contemplating on how to complete the 3 un finished ones. But I will do them justice. The finished shooter is just my style with the bark still on it natural but modified with a leaned forward stance. Thanks again.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Whoa!!! Nice haul. Beautiful frames, and those flint Knepped arrow heads are amazing!
Congrats to you both.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yowza! With your creativity NSFC I think you could create a fantastic letter opener with the spearheads! There is a perfect stick handle out there somewhere. Lash it up pre-historic style and open some letters before the USPS goes out if business (again)!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Glad you like them Andrew, so as the Indians would say....good trade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Sweet 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

NSFC said:


> 20200820_0840431.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Glad you like them Andrew, so as the Indians would say....good trade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very cool arrowheads and frames,but arrowheads


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like them Andrew, so as the Indians would say....good trade.
> ...


Thanks brother, so......that double mention of arrowheads mean you like arrowheads ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I got mine from Treeman the other day but haven't had time to shoot pic's or the frame


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > SLING-N-SHOT said:
> ...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

My apologies to Chris for the delay in posting.

He sent me a beautifully sculpted Oak Natty with flat surfaces and angles and a flawless finish that makes it feel like stone.He also included a nice jute bag to store it in,rubber that I did not have, targets, BB pouches and a spool of elastic tying cord.





































I am glad to have had Chris as a trade partner and am well pleased to have his work in my collection. :banana:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup. That is a Treeman for sure!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool trade from Chris Flipgun, he makes a beautiful frame, that's for certain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

thats a Beauty for sure


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I finally have a chance to post the pics from my swap with flipgun. Ill just say that if you ever get the chance to trade with flip, don't hesitate. Hes a righteous dude! Lemme show you what he sent.
I was 'not so secretly 'hoping to get one of his patented wishbones, but he sent TWO! Not only that, but then he sent this gorgeous frame in black acacia based on a couple of dayhikers designs. Ill be banding this baby up today for sure. Then, there's this beautiful two tone bamboo chalice that seems to float in my hand. Its fantastic.Thank you flipgun for the hours of fun that you just sent me!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You've been Flipped! You're gonna love those. Mine are awesome as well.
Nice job on those Flip! Congratulations Chris!!.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Super nice frames Flipgun....congrats Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Golly wow, great trade between Tree Man and Flipgun!! That Treeman natural has those classic lines and beautiful finish. Flipgun's Wishbones are so much fun to shoot, I was skeptical when I first got one but that first shot took care of any doubt. They are a blast.

Great swap gents!!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

So this is the Summer / Fall 2020 swap right?? I received my end of the deal from Catapults and Carving earlier this week, and my apologies for just now getting around to posting. I will be sending out his end once he gets settled in his new house, so stay tuned folks this show ain't over yet!

Here's what I got: An awesome natural fork that he carved using the wasp template by John Krakatoa here on the forum. It's slightly reduced in size and fits my hand like a glove! I'm not sure what the wood is but it's got an awesome grain that was hard to capture in pictures. Trust me, it's way more beautiful in person. He also included some new elastic to try out, a handful of pouches, and a super useful band making/tying tool. Seriously these tools are great. I've got a few of them now, so if you don't have one just let me know and I will send one your way.

Thanks again to DSIL for putting together the swap and thanks to C&C for the awesome shooter and goodies!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice swaps 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Curvy beauty.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

What a beauty! That frame is gorgeous!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice swap, very cool stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I love the curves on that one, Slingdude!! :headbang:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet Shooter!


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry guys some serious slacking on my part but I received my swap package from SLINGDUDE awhile ago but have only just had time to do the post, apologies for that SLINGDUDE! But here is what I got I was shocked! He rammed the box full as much as he could lol so many things to try out and play with, easier for you to look at the picture than me list it because there is so much haha!

Thanks again SLINGDUDE I love it all, the little roasted oak has quickly become one of my favourites!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

That's a nice swap bro 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow! Very Nice!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Holy moly!! Slingdude hooked. You. Up!


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

Lanyards and targets and bands PLUS several awesome slings.
Generosity in a box.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

